# Text als "Acht" Verlaufen - Illustrator



## destrvction (28. März 2012)

Hey Leute,

Ich erkläre erstmal mein Anliegen. Ich will solch eine "Acht" erstellen jedoch mit meinem eigenen Text. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.

Ich habe mich dann mit dem Adobe Illustrator dran gewagt und wollte es selbst Probieren , jedoch habe ich einen Punkt erreicht wo ich nicht mehr weiter gekommen bin. 
Mir gelingt es nicht den Text wie in dem oben gezeigtem Bild verlaufen zu lassen. Bei mir ensteht leider nur eine "ungekreuzte Acht" ohne diese Kreuzung in der Mitte .

Im Anhang ist eine RAR-Datei mit der AI. Datei vom Illustrator und einem JPEG Bild . 
Wäre sehr erfreut wenn mir einer von euch helfen könnte.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
destrvction



p.s.: tut mir leid falls der Thread in einem falschen Forum eröffnet wurde , bin noch neu hier .


----------



## Another (28. März 2012)

Wenn du eine "8" willst, warum malst du dann eine Buckelpiste?
Täusche sie zumindest vor... 

> Nimm mal das Pfadwerkzeug und form damit ein gespiegeltes "S".

gl&hf,
Another


----------



## destrvction (28. März 2012)

Also erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Ich hab es jetzt auch hinbekommen jedoch sieht es bei mir teilweise so aus wie eine Skipiste , entweder ich habe das Geschick nicht oder ich hab es einfach nicht verstanden wobei ich glaube es liegt am ersten 

Ich versuche es mal weiter 

MfG


----------



## ink (28. März 2012)

Moin
Um das Ganze zu vereinfachen, nutze das System aus deinem Beispiel.
Hier sind 2 Kreise verwandt worden.

Diese direkt untereinander anordnen



Am Schnittpunkt die Kreise mit der Schere am jeweiligen Ankerpunkt  auftrennen
(die Schere versteckt sich unter dem Radiergummi, bei langem Linksklick öffnet sich das Dropdownmenü)



Und die Kreise, ebenfalls mit der Schere, ein bisschen stutzen



Dann mit dem Direktauswahlwerkzeug die überschneidenen Ankerpunkte auswählen und über Rechtsklick -> Zusammenfügen
Nun erhälst du einen geschlossenen Pfad



Jetzt kannst du den Pfadtext nutzen um den Text auf den Pfad zu schreiben.



Über Schrift -> Pfadtext -> Pfadtextoptionen kannst du die Ausrichtung und diverse Optionen verändern

Beste


----------



## destrvction (28. März 2012)

Puh , hab das jetzt halbwegs hinbekommen aber jetzt will der Text nicht drauf .. also der ist drauf aber in der Mitte hört er einfach auf ..

Könnte mir vielleicht jemand netterweise die AI. Datei im RAR Format hier hochladen ? 

Vielen Dank !


----------



## ink (29. März 2012)

Moin
Lad du doch deine AI hoch, dann kann man schauen was du falsch gemacht hast.
Denn so bringt es dir auf Dauer sicherlich mehr im Umgang mit Illustrator.

Beste


----------



## destrvction (29. März 2012)

Frag mich nicht wie , aber ich hab es jetzt irgendwie geschafft . Ich musste teilweise Ankerpunkte löschen damit das klappt . Schau es dir mal bitte an und sag ob es so richtig ist , weil in der Mitte ist so ein kleiner Huckel  

Danke !!


----------



## ink (29. März 2012)

Moin
Du hast die Kreise nicht genau übereinander gelegt und so eine Kurve erzeugt, die für den Huckel veranwortlich ist.
Schau dir mal das Ausrichten-Menü an. (Fenster -> Ausrichten)
Dort kannst du Objekte genau untereinander, übereinander, nebeneinander, rundherum etc pp ausrichten.

Dann kannst du die genau übereinanderliegenden Ankerpunkte mit der Schere auftrennen und erzeugst keine unnötigen Ankerpunkte.

Ich hab dir mal ne AI angehängt, dann kannst du dir das anschauen.

Beste


----------



## destrvction (29. März 2012)

Super Video , hab es jetzt endlich geschafft und danke für den Anhang!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------

